# Dude's Extreme Makeover- Input and Advice Welcomed!



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't get scammed by weight loss dog food. It usually on has slightly fewer calories and people tend to overfeed weight loss food too.

Fat doesn't burn energy, so feeding to his current weight will continue weight gain. Ask your vet what his healthy weight should be. He is seriously enormous! I'd guess he should be 80 pounds, but that's a bad guess since you don't have a profile photo posted.

So you need to feed the amount of food for an 80 pound dog.

OR, you can calculate off the current weight, but you have to take your dog into the vet and re-weigh him once a week and recalculate so that he continues to lose weight.

Plus, now that he is neutered, his energy requirements will be lower. Sometimes an intact dog will require twice as many calories as a neutered dog of the same size! But usually the difference is usually about 20%.

In my experience with very overweight dogs with poor appetite, their appetite picks up when they lose weight.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Dude is so handsome! I think he would look lovely with a longer coat. 

In regards to his weight, yep, he's definitely heavy! I would ask your vet what he should weigh so you have a goal. I would start by feeding him a higher quality food. Science Diet really isn't any better than Purina Dog Chow or Pedigree, it just costs more! There are a lot of good brands out there...Blue Buffalo, Taste of the Wild, Evo, California Naturals...just to name a random few off the top of my head. Not only will he lose weight faster, it will help things like eye goopiness, skin and coat health, energy levels, etc. 

Like tortoise said, feed him the amount he would get if he were a proper weight. He may not be eating because you are feeding him too much! I know that both of my poodles stop when they are full. Although if I offered them cheese burgers and steak they would eat until they popped.  I wouldn't allow him to exercise a whole lot just yet...slower shorter walks and more laid back play time would probably be best since all that weight is stressing his joints and any extra pounding is just that much harder on him. Plus being overweight stresses the heart, and too rigorous exercise could really cause issues with it. Once he drops some weight, you can start upping his exercise. Just go slow and pay attention to when he says he's had enough! 


As far as not eating, put his bowl down for 15 minutes and when the time is up, pick it up wether he's eaten or not. Offer it to him again at the next meal time. Don't worry, unless there's a medical issue he won't starve himself! He will quickly learn that mealtimes the only way to get food and that he isn't getting table scraps, so he will quit holding out for better stuff. 

Grooming: a slicker is the correct tool. Make sure you use a gentle, pat pull motion rather than a dragging one. That way you won't hurt his skin. Use a comb after you brush to make sure you get all the tangles. 

Good luck with your handsome fella!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

tortoise said:


> I'd guess he should be 80 pounds, but that's a bad guess since you don't have a profile photo posted.....
> 
> Plus, now that he is neutered, his energy requirements will be lower......


are you not able to see the two photos i posted in the thread? You should be able to click them and enlarge)i think he truly is taller than average so his acceptable weight will probably be slightly higher, but for some reson the vet didn't tell me a goal weight when we discussed weight loss. I'll call tomorrow and ask!
very interesting about the neutering resulting in less energy requirements!






mom24doggies said:


> Dude is so handsome! I think he would look lovely with a longer coat.
> 
> In regards to his weight, yep, he's definitely heavy! I would ask your vet what he should weigh so you have a goal. I would start by feeding him a higher quality food. Science Diet really isn't any better than Purina Dog Chow or Pedigree, it just costs more! There are a lot of good brands out there...Blue Buffalo, Taste of the Wild, Evo, California Naturals...just to name a random few off the top of my head. Not only will he lose weight faster, it will help things like eye goopiness, skin and coat health, energy levels, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks to both of you for your help and encouragement!
So, in regard to eyes, ears and nails, any advice about trying the eye drops or how often I'll need to get nails and ears done?

I'm so excited to see his transformation!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> are you not able to see the two photos i posted in the thread?


I saw the photos, but a side view / profile photo, and a top view photo are more helpful. My healthy weight number is only a guess based on the width of his ribcage and height.

Poodles are quite slender dogs


Jet growing out.... slowly by tortoise11, on Flickr


Standard Poodle Modified Puppy Cut by tortoise11, on Flickr


Maizy Miami by tortoise11, on Flickr

Notice there is no thickness on the ribcage, the tuck up is very high and the waist is slender.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol- when you said profile picture i thought you meant my Avatar. Looking at those gorgeous profiles you posted he does have a loooooong way to go! 

Lemme try and get a picture like that of him. I'll be baaaack.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you stopped all treats? Only offer the food, and like already mentioned, put it down for 15 minutes and then pick it up. This will teach him to eat his food at meal times or he goes hungry until the next meal time. It may help to have him in his crate with the food (so he doesn't get distracted and lose out on the food time for some other reason not in his control). I don't think "diet" dog foods are necessary. Just choose a high quality palatable food and then portion it out. Make sure all family members are on board with the "No scraps" policy. Make sure you talk to your vet about what a healthy goal weight would be. As for the eye gunk: Ralph gets that. HE goes through phases where he has it every day for a week or two then it goes away. I've noticed a correlation between his allergies acting up (when we've been camping or running in tall grass etc) and when he's eaten something he normally doesn't eat (he's sensitive to grains, chicken etc). I just pick the boogies out with a kleenex and keep a close eye on it. I've had him on the eye drops only once (when the boogies were thicker and more like a snot texture) the clear ones (like raw egg white almost) seem to be allergy releated and go away on their own. My Vet says I really only need to be concerned if they start looking different or having a bad smell or colour. I guess some Poodles just get it. Oh, also, Ralph's eyes will run and get snotty if he has hair in them - keeping his face shaved short has eliminated most of this problem.

I won't talk about grooming... I have no skills on that topic.:bolt:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You have gotten some great advice. I think in a few months you will have a dog that no one will believe is the same dog. He looks very happy in the photos, so happy he is with your family.

I am guessing by his diet before he may need his teeth cleaned. I would start him on some raw beef ribs , I bet he would like them and it would help with his teeth. There is also a treat called the claw, that is very helpful. Ms. Stells did a thread on them and they are great.

Have you considered a "raw" diet? He would eat it, and lose weight too. My dog has some issues with eye discharge, nothing bad, just dried brown stuff at the corner of the eye. Her raw diet took care of that. I feed a good kibble in the morning and raw in the evening.

Be sure to keep taking photos so we can see the changes. Good Luck!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

poodles are very smart and can train you well.

so he may be holding out for table food.

get him off science diet. it's crap food. there are really good kibbles out there. also, consider raw if you are up to it. i feed my 5 dogs raw. my overweight male cairn slimmed up and looks great and temperance, my slightly underweight female poodle put on the weight she needed. you feed based on activity level and ideal weight. 

feed your guy based on what he should weigh, not what he does weigh.

and you will have so much fun growing your pupper out and grooming into different styles!

oh and as for eye goop. sometimes it's food allergies and sometimes it's if the hair gets long around the eyes. i found when i switched to all raw, we don't have an eye goo problem.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*A 'Picky Eater' Story*

Back last October I adopted a year-old Shih Tzu from an owner that could no longer keep her. She had SERIOUSLY spoiled Bella, to the point she would ONLY eat boiled chicken and white rice IF you sat BY THE BOWL and encouraged her. 

At my house, dogs are free fed kibble (there's always a bowl down) and none are overeaters. They *might* get a bit of skin off the chicken but no where NEAR a meal of scraps/people food. They DO get raw bones regularly.

So Bella had a rude awakening coming to my house. She would NOT eat. PERIOD. No chicken, no rice, and I was CERTAINLY not sitting by her bowl to feed her!

I did give her some canned food on the 3rd day to encourage her to eat something. 

Today, she happily eats what's put in front of her, she lost about 4#, and I'm STILL not sitting by the food bowl!!

Ditto though on getting Dude off the Science Diet. Yes you will pay more for a Quality food, but they DO eat less of it, and less comes out the other end!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I just started with Natures Variety raw, I am a total convert as my once picky mini puppy girl DEVOURS it and you can feed to the dogs' ideal weight; there's a calculator on the website. It's an easy stepping stone into a home prepared raw diet, and I pretty much guarantee he'll eat it!! My girl turned her nose out at 5 star kibbles and even canned!!! And now she can't contain her excitement when I get her food bowl 

I am absolutely no grooming expert by any means but I like a pin brush too. I use pin brush, then slicker, them comb as I feel the pin is easier for me to work with and see where any problem areas lie. Then do the correct slicker method then like a other mentioned go through with the comb. 

I'm a newb too but I hope any of this helped!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

If Dude were mine, I would get him on decent kibble (I feed Fromm Gold) and focus more on exercise. If you have a place to swim him, that would be my choice, as you don't have to necessarily join him. Most poos love the water, it won't stress his joints at his weight, and will make him hungry enough to accept his kibble. Geez, who wouldn't overeat with all those treat meals and snacks? It's gross, really, but folks do the same to their kids sometimes... I wouldn't be surprised, either, if you see the eye goop clear up with improved diet and exercise as well.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He looks so sweet! Any idea how tall he is at the shoulder? He does look very overweight, poor guy. If we can try and decide a good range of an ideal body weight for him, you can then base how much you feed him according to that body weight.

Science Diet is a poor quality food, so I'd definitely get him onto something higher quality. Either a good kibble or a raw diet would be my suggestions. Make sure he's getting plenty of exercise. If feeding appropriate portions of a good quality food doesn't impact his weight, you may want to test his thyroid. It's very important for the health of his joints to get his weight down, especially since he's such a tall boy.

The eye goop sounds sort of like what my mom's dog Henry gets. It's definitely seasonal/allergy related. It only happens occasionally and we just wipe the eye goop for him, we don't like to give medicine if we don't have to.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

We had a giant standard,our black boy Zack, who when his weight veered over 90 pounds, had to go back on his ‘green bean ‘diet. Our vet told us to cut his normal food portion in half and supplement with a half can of green beans for breakfast and supper until he was his 85 lbs. svelte self again. 
I feed Wellness CORE, which is a no grain food, but I supplement with raw/ cooked meats and organs, eggs, yoghurt, etc.as well as provide pork/lamb neck bones, and beef ribs.When he was dieting I’d cut most of the fat/meat off the bones to avoid extra calories but never deprived him of the chewing satisfaction that the bones provided. He ate anything and everything that wasn't nailed down, so we didn't have your problem there
I noticed that with my poodles that they seem to get eye dirt as they reach their senior years( around 11/12) and haven’t been able to figure out anything but cleaning the gunk off.
Good luck with your beautiful boy- we still miss our ‘horse’ of a poodle. He was the best, smart as a whip and so loyal and loving.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG, a 122 pound poodle! :faint2:

And you made me laugh out loud with the part about taking him to McDonalds for cheeseburgers! :laugh:

He is a handsome poodle!

I think I would just keep offering the same food and when the gets hungry enough he will eat it. Giving him some exercise may stimulate his appetite a little, but dont overdo it. Weight loss is hard enough without a lot of "working out" in addition.

Keep us posted and please post more pics. :smile:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> OMG, a 122 pound poodle! :faint2:
> 
> And you made me laugh out loud with the part about taking him to McDonalds for cheeseburgers! :laugh:
> 
> ...


Will do! I had intended to post a profile shot earlier, but we ended up going to my daughter's school to work in the garden all day. School starts tomorrow and it was a mess. Anyway, thank you so much everyone. I'm excited to start this journey with him and to share it with you all.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

In regards to grooming frequency, I would check his nails and ears every time you bath him. If you don't want to do them yourself, I would have them done at least once a month. Keep the pads of his feet trimmed as well, and if you are going for the traditional poodle look, his face and feet should be shaved as well. My recommendation would be to keep his body hair on the shorter side (less than 1/2 inch). It will still give you a plush look, but will allow his leg hair to grow in. The longer his leg hair is compared to his body, the more in proportion he will look. If you let him grow all winter he will look massive. Congrats on the new addition, he looks like a sweet boy!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

One of the nice things about kibble is that it tastes good enough to make sure that the dog will not starve but not so good that a poodle will gain weight on it. (Well most poodles won't gain weight on kibble--maybe your big boy is an exception!) My dogs get about 1/4 pound of meat or fish on top of their kibble every night. They get treats at pretty regular times through out the day. Kibble is out all day and if they're hungry, they eat it. Of course they'd like to "hold out" for those McDonald's burgers or for an extra serving of beef heart or chicken livers. But they know that none of that stuff is coming their way. So if they are hungry, they eat the kibble.

I think it is fine to give your dog really good food, table scraps, good raw or cooked meat, whatever. But best to be consistent about how much good stuff your dog gets and when. That way they know what to expect and they don't have hopes that they can hold out for more. I think if you make a good quality kibble available to him and don't overdo the meat, table scraps, treats, he'll probably continue his with his own weight loss schedule. As has been suggested, exercise is a good idea too.

Sounds like your big Dude has found himself one fabulous home!


----------



## PoohFan (Jul 15, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Well, I emailed with his old owner earlier this week to let her know his neuter procedure had gone fine and she made the statement that if he still isnt eating well that he used to like to go to McDonalds and get FOUR double cheeseburgers! Ahhhhhh!


Are you serious? FOUR?!?! That blows my mind. No wonder the poor fellow has put on weight.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow that is one plump poodle, good on your for recognizing that and trying to fix it. You've gotten some great advice about diet already, I just wanted to add that healthy weightloss is a slow process, he doesn't need to shed everything all at once. Going down a few pounds every month is great, you'll probably see more energy as well as the weight comes off so it'll be easier to exercise him, too. Good luck! Keep us posted. 

(Disclaimer, this is from what I know about human weight loss, I don't know for certain that it applies to dogs, but the principle seems sound)

PS I also recently heard of a 120lb BEAGLE on a different forum. Unfortunately, I don't have pictures so no proof that it is real. But holy cow that is extreme, considering the other beagle I know is about 25 lbs at ideal weight.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Dude is one handsome looking guy! Bless you for helping this dog be more healthier and live alot longer! It is a form of dog abuse the way the other owners were feeding this poor guy. Keep us posted on his "doggy weightwatchers"!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Arcticfox said:


> Wow that is one plump poodle, good on your for recognizing that and trying to fix it. You've gotten some great advice about diet already, I just wanted to add that healthy weightloss is a slow process, he doesn't need to shed everything all at once. Going down a few pounds every month is great, you'll probably see more energy as well as the weight comes off so it'll be easier to exercise him, too. Good luck! Keep us posted.
> 
> (Disclaimer, this is from what I know about human weight loss, I don't know for certain that it applies to dogs, but the principle seems sound)
> 
> PS I also recently heard of a 120lb BEAGLE on a different forum. Unfortunately, I don't have pictures so no proof that it is real. But holy cow that is extreme, considering the other beagle I know is about 25 lbs at ideal weight.


You are correct, slow is healthy. Current recommendations are for 2% per week. (oh, shoot, now I'm not sure Im remembering correctly. Maybe it is 2% per month? Sorry for my brain fart!) The most correct way to help a dog lose weight by feeding a rationed diet is to weight the dog weekly and calculate the caloric need each week.

Feeding to the healthy body weight is easier, but if you don't know what the healthy body weight is, you and your vet may feel more comfortable with frequent weigh-ins and gradual changes.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's the best profile picture I could get for now. I should have turned the flash off as it really washed out his coloring, but since we talking size, I guess that's not important anyway. I tried to measure him tonight, too. I stood him up to the wall, placed a ruler across his shoulders, marked the wall and then measured that mark from the floor. I came up with 27.5 inches. 

I already mentioned his eye gunk, but the last two days I've seen his nose drip a totally clear ...snot I guess. Would that also be allergy related?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow he is one big fella at 27.5"! Yeah he could definitely lose a few lbs....keep at it he will get there!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My mom's poodle is 26.5-27 inches tall and 58 pounds. He's a substantial dog with a good amount of bone as well as being in an ideal body condition.

At 27.5 inches tall, I'd say anywhere from 60-80 pounds could be reasonable. I'd probably feed him based on that weight, probably feeding the "less active" amount on the bag. Though I'm not sure if that's how you do it when he's so grossly overweight. Hopefully someone else can weigh in!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I just ordered Taste of the Wild food and a backpack for him to wear on our hikes so he can help carry water (and so he can burn some additional energy on days I can't take him for very long walks and we're limited to quick neighborhood strolls.)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Came back to look at his photos. He looks like such a wonderful dog and I am do happy he found a good home. Warms my heart!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's one more "before" photo that I think will be helpful in comparing future photos. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

one more picture  i couldn't leave the last one as the final one as it isn't very flattering! lol! 
here's one of him hiking by the river near us. he is so good on a leash and around other people and animals. 
i couldn't love him more if i tried!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't you dare leave us... I can't wait to watch him turn into a differant dog. He is one lucky guy and so is your family!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Awww thanks- I guess I worded that weird....didn't mean I was leaving, just that I didn't want to leave that previous image as the final " before" shot. I'm not going anywhere, I'll need yalls advice and encouragement as this also means more exercise for mama!


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Everyone else has given great advice on diet. 

I just wanted to chime in on the eye meds. I would never, ever use those unless I thought they were needed. The antibiotics in those meds are mildly irritating for many dogs' eyes and can make the symptoms worse if there is not an infection. If the meds are also for allergies, check the ingredients. It's likely they have some small % of steroid in them. Prednisone is common, but others are used, too. Again, not a good idea to give steroids in any amount unless there's a reason for it.

Re: the nasal drainage, don't worry about it. It's common in dogs and the only reason to be concerned is if there's any color to it, in which case it needs a vet visit. In fact, since your dog has eye boogers, even though you clean them regularly, it's probably just tears backing up and draining into the nasal cavity making his nose run.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Testing*









I finally got around to asking my husband to show me how to insert a photo, this will be the test to see if he's done it right
This is a photo of our big boy Zack,( d.3/2011) who topped out at 85 -90 pounds, if he wasn't on one of his diets.
There'll never be another dog like him- BYB bred, but smart as a whip, loyal,devoted agile, loving and couragous. He was a gentleman of the highest caliber, despite his low birth


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*not so smart ???*


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

papoodles said:


>


OMG! I just got goosebumps looking at that photo. THAT is what Dude will be! They are so similar (despite the obvious extra pounds). Our Dude not only seems to have a similar build, but the description of his personality is his to a tee. We took him to soccer practice tonight and with ten 7-year-old girls literally forming a circle around him he didn't flinch...just sat there like a gentleman soaking in all of the attention. He is amazing.

I'd love to be able to see that photo larger. Do you know if you can enlarge it somehow? 

I'd love to see more photos of him, too if you are willing!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, and someone walked by with a matted up Goldendoodle and I was so proud when she asked what my dog was and I could just say, "Poodle." The real deal. :laugh:


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Our boys..our wonderful big boys..*

I had the same goosebumps when I first saw Dude, and that's what finally inspired me to ask my husband to have a lok here.He did say he could enlarge the photos, but he's watching a soccer game so maybe later, or tomorrow? I don't want to disturb him


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh sure, there is no hurry. I'm going to PM you my email address too, might be easier to just email if you want. Thank you so much for posting. It is wonderful to have an image to aspire to for him. I've been looking at other photos and while there are so many different types, shapes and sizes I have yet see one I could really imagine my guy ever looking like. But Zack- I can totally relate to!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

hey- its bigger now!


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Tiffany,
You are going to have some wonderful years with your big boy Dude, judging by how our life was enriched by Zack. I still can’t accept that that wonderful dog is no longer with us. He was the best of the best..we miss him so much.
I have to laugh now because my house looks different now that he’s gone- all table and counter surfaces reverted back to being storage places for books, etc-he was such an inveterate counter surfer for food that he left no stone unturned in his search for the goodies, he loved, loved to eat! To wit:
One Thanksgiving, after dinner, I had put the wrapped turkey out to cool on a table on our screened in porch and let him out, forgetting the temptation awaiting him..oh no! He took the ENTIRE turkey 200 ft down the property to eat in peace, with no ill results. There were no turkey sandwiches that holiday.
One afternoon I was expecting my son's soccer team for lunch and a swim and had made one particuarlyl plentiful dish for the vegetarian members that I left on the counter in a big bowl. Left for a moment, and came back to an empty counter! He had taken the whole bowl into 'his' room, onto his bed, and there he sat, contentedly munching lunch.
I guess he didn't care that it wasn't a species appropriate food? 
Enjoy your boy ev ery minute.
Got your emial, thank you- will send photos!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay! We just had a weigh-in and Dude is down two more pounds to 112. Our vet recommended 90 pounds as goal weight. Of course, as he gets close to that we'll possibly adjust that. I'm excited about our progress!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Dude ran a mile today! 

I bought a bike attachment for him, but didn't even use it except for when we crossed the road and I pushed my bike across. We went to the school up the street that has a paved track and he ran beside me the whole time with no leash. 

He is like my baby duck and follows me wherever I go, so there was no need for even attaching him. He was a rockstar! :drum::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's the fattest standard I've ever seen. LOL
He ran a mile? WAY TO GO DUDE! 
Oh, dude, you need to go on the Biggest Loser.  I'll be honest, 90 pounds still sounds 20 pounds too much for his height. He looks so sweet and has such a handsome face! I am so glad you adopted him as he was on a quick course to hip and health issues. 

Take him off science diet and put him on a good quality kibble. At 27.5 inches tall, he actually should be in the 60-70 pound range- more or less depending on his bone structure. Tortoise posted some great pictures for you to show you how slim standard poodles actually are. Even dudes poor neck is huge.  What were his previous owners thinking?! Leave his food down for 15 minutes and pick it up if he doesn't eat it. He won't starve himself. As he loses weight and feels better he will be more active and his appetite will actually pick up. His eyes will brighten and I wouldn't be at all surprised if his eye gunk doesn't get much better. It could easily be related to the science diet (not a great food). Try a kibble WITHOUT wheat. His coat looks a tad dull, which is often a sign of poor health overall. YES! Grow some hair on the boy! 

Standards are smart. If his previous owners offered him hamburgers when he wouldn't eat his kibble, why do they think he wouldn't eat the kibble? LOL

Most slickers you buy in places like petsmart as not good for poodles. They scratch! Who wants to be scratched?! For a cheap slicker that won't scratch search this forum- lots of postings about slickers. 

He is a beautiful blue color. In 6 months when you get him in weight with some hair, you will be amazed at the wonderful dog you have plus you will have added several years onto his life. I look forward to seeing his transformation! He looks like he has a wonderful personality. You can see it in his eyes. He looks happy to be with you. 

Please don't disappear on us! I am loving the story of dude.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing all the right things for Dude, but do be careful. I once witnessed a dog that ran it's self to death. We were going 4-wheeling in the mountains and the guy my sister was dating brought his dog, thinking what a fun day it would have. I questioned him that did'nt he not think it was too hot? But he was sure his dog would be fine... I saw a grown man cry that day.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

His new Taste of the Wild food arrived two days ago. I'm mixing it with the last of his Science Diet for a few more days to gently transition him. He loves it so far and I am hoping in another month or so that well see the eyes clear up and the coat improve. Speaking of, is there a conditioner available that might add some softness and shine?

Dude did great in the run today and has been acting great all afternoon since doing it. He may be very overweight, but he's got stamina and can handle a reasonable amount of exertion. I'm not worried about killing him. He fairly regularly is hiking 3-4 miles with us and does short sprints quite often on those as well as on our daily walks. I made sure to warm him up today by the slow .25 mile walk to the school and then we trotted one lap, ran the second, trotted the third and did a cool down walk back home. (He did a few other short sprints while out walking around the school that together with the 3 laps on the track added up to a mile.)

I appreciate everyone's concern for his well- being. I really do. Thanks all.
I can't wait until weigh-in day on Wednesday.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> It sounds like you are doing all the right things for Dude, but do be careful. I once witnessed a dog that ran it's self to death. We were going 4-wheeling in the mountains and the guy my sister was dating brought his dog, thinking what a fun day it would have. I questioned him that did'nt he not think it was too hot? But he was sure his dog would be fine... I saw a grown man cry that day.



That is so sad. :sad:

I may have mentioned this before but I read an interesting section in a book on running about how humans are much better adapted to exercising for long periods and in the heat than other mammal species, mostly because we can sweat. Most everyone knows how quickly a dog can lose its life in a hot car, but I think a lot of people dont realize that exercising for long periods of time, especially in the heat, can get a dog too.

Some anthropologists and evolutionary biologists think our ancestors may have first hunted big game by chasing them to death over many hours.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

That is horrible. I'm imagining that a day 4-wheeling involved the dog covering a lot more ground than one mile. (One mile is only about 12 minutes of running and our 3-4 mile hikes are at a pace that a 4-year-old can manage so they take us about an hour.)

With the way Dude stays with me, though, he would probably be like that unfortunate dog who would run by the 4-wheeler until he just couldn't any longer.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

outwest said:


> That's the fattest standard I've ever seen. LOL
> He ran a mile? WAY TO GO DUDE!
> Oh, dude, you need to go on the Biggest Loser.  I'll be honest, 90 pounds still sounds 20 pounds too much for his height. He looks so sweet and has such a handsome face! I am so glad you adopted him as he was on a quick course to hip and health issues.
> 
> Take him off science diet and put him on a good quality kibble. At 27.5 inches tall, he actually should be in the 60-70 pound range- more or less depending on his bone structure.


Mitchell was no more than 24 inches, and he was a healthy weight at 60 lbs. I don't really have a good side or top view, but this picture showed his figure pretty well. 










I wouldn't be surprised if Dude is a good weight at 80 lbs. He's a big boy and with all the great exercise he's getting, he'll have nice muscle too.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I may be paranoid, but I want to post something here just in case. Dude's previous owner was checking in with me quite often When we first adopted him and now, perhaps coincidentally, since I've started this thread I haven't been hearing from her. 

I hope it is just the natural course of things that we arent corresponding quite so often as time goes on, but just in case she reads here, I would like to say that she is a very wonderful woman who loves her animals...in fact she loved Dude enough to recognize that he needed a different home than she could provide anymore and let us have him even though it was very hard for her.

If you're reading, thank you for the gift of this wonderful dog. I hope that even if some of this may be hard to read that at least you can see how much I love him too and want the best for him!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

well, slow and steady right? lol.
we had our weekly weigh-in he is down to 111.4 which is only .6lb lost this week. 
but, i'll take it. a loss is a loss!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Good for you and Dude!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Although Dude is certainly overweight, I wonder if it's possible that he is not in fact a standard poodle, but a poodle mix, like a Labradoodle? His built just seems very stocky, regardless of the weight. It would explain why the vet is thinking 90 pounds is a good goal weight. Labs are much heavier boned than poodles. 

Regardless, I'm glad to see that he's eating a better food and slowly losing weight. He is going to feel amazing when he sheds all that weight!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

He is amazingly stocky but I've got his AKC registration and baby pictures up through childhood. He's all poodle!

(Unless, of course, he was registered incorrectly to begin with and a breeder sold him as a poodle....does that happen? Eeek!)

Oh, and the vet suggested ninety pounds as our first goal weight at which point we would reevaluate.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Keep going Dude! Don't forget that he's losing fat but also building muscle, so he could very well have lost over a lb of fat, but gained some muscle weight!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Arrrgggghhhh! I just came home to find that Dude located the new treats I bought and ate a WHOLE, big bag. I hope he didn't eat any of the plastic along with it.  We may have a little diet setback this week! Ruh-Roh!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, dear! Forgive me for laughing, but that is so..._poodle!_

Hopefully he didn't get amuck or any plastic. If you can't tell from the bits of bag left that much is gone, you're probably okay. My boy has, ahem, ingested a bit of plastic now and then with no ill effect. Keep an eye on the big guy.

--Q


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I went shopping this afternoon, then brought the groceries in and just piled them on the counter and then had to dash back out to soccer practice. He just helped himself. That's the first time that's happened with him and food, but typically there are no temptations left out anywhere- lesson learned!


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a good chuckle out of this! It reminds me of the time a angel food cake disappeared in our house. I made it for DH and when I could not find it I assumed he ate it in one sitting. A few days later he asked if I was going to make him his cake yet... We figured out the culprit when we realized Kiwi, the beagle, had not eaten in 3 days... She is the laziest dog on earth and only about 12" tall so we are not entirely sure how she did it. Best guess is that there 
Ay hve been a kitchen towel under the cake that she pulled down... But where did the plate go? Lol, No food has ever gone missing since, so I still tease Dh that he blamed her just to get another cake. 

I have never had a dog tall enough to worry about counter surfing before (besides the cake) so I think I might have to start teaching Dh and soon the boys, to put food away right away... It might take me the next 3 years to teach them it too! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Last year at Christmas, a neighbor brought us over a whole tray of goodies. Not used to a big dog, I put them on the coffee table and took Carley out , forgot about the tray when we came in and you know the rest of the story...


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on your boy and his ongoing weight loss! I took in my MIL's cockapoo, who was also obese (twice her ideal weight!! :argh. I fed her Wellness Core Reduced Fat, the only "diet" dog food worth anything, IMHO. It's grainfree and high protein, and it rates very highly on Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble). MIL's dog went from 28.2 lb. to 14.5 pounds while eating this food in under a year (along with regular exercise and play, of course).

Just remember, your dog needs to be fed the amount of kibble for his GOAL weight, not his current weight, or there won't be much weight loss. You can also supplement daily with a few baby carrots and a couple of tbsp. of no-salt green beans to help him feel more full. Don't over do them, though.

After my MIL's dog lost the needed weight, I transitioned her to a regular dog food and kept an eye on her to adjust the amount needed.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Congrats on your boy and his ongoing weight loss! I took in my MIL's cockapoo, who was also obese (twice her ideal weight!! :argh. I fed her Wellness Core Reduced Fat, the only "diet" dog food worth anything, IMHO. It's grainfree and high protein, and it rates very highly on Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble). MIL's dog went from 28.2 lb. to 14.5 pounds while eating this food in under a year (along with regular exercise and play, of course).
> 
> Just remember, your dog needs to be fed the amount of kibble for his GOAL weight, not his current weight, or there won't be much weight loss. You can also supplement daily with a few baby carrots and a couple of tbsp. of no-salt green beans to help him feel more full. Don't over do them, though.
> 
> After my MIL's dog lost the needed weight, I transitioned her to a regular dog food and kept an eye on her to adjust the amount needed.


I'm glad to hear of someone else recommending wellness core reduced fat. My sisters corgi is very overweight also, and after doing a lot of research (and arguing w the dog food store employee about a reduced PROTEIN food), we decided on core reduced fat. The dog is doing great on it, grain free to boot, and doesn't compromise the protein that doggies require 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, we didn't appear to make any progress this week. He weighed *exactly *the same! (112) I'm OK with it though, I imagine that we'll have weeks like that and then all the sudden he'll lose a few.

I didn't do too well with exercise this week. I think I am goign to need to get up earlier and get our bike/run in before everyone else gets up. Yikes.:afraid:

Wish me luck!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck! When I am particularly busy or tired, I sit on my duff in a backyard chair and throw balls. It works.  I imagine dogs are like people and plateau while trying to lose weight. He has lost 10 pounds since you got him a few short months ago. As he loses, he will be more active and the more he'll lose. It's just like people. 

He looks heavy boned for a poodle, so maybe 80/90 pounds isn't too much for him. I may be used to the slimmer types when I said 60/70. When you look down from the top, standards are usually narrow through the ribcage in comparison to a lab body type. 

I hope I didn't hurt his previous owners feelings if she read this. I didn't think about her reading it. I'm sorry if I did.  She seems to have found Dude a perfect home.

Tell me: are you picking him up and weighing him on the bathroom scale? LOL


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, Outwest, for the kind encouragment. I don't *think* his previous owner reads here and I was probably just being paranoid by noticing the timing of her last contact coinciding with my posting this thread. In fact, she has since emailed me a few times and we have been sharing more photos and anecdotes so I'm pretty confident in saying now that she probably does *not* read here. 

I take him to the vets office each week for his weigh-in. When they see us coming, they pull the scale away from the wall because, due to his size, he touches the wall when he sits on the scale and it throws off the reading. Its kinda humorous.

Even though I haven't seen the reading on the scale move much in the last two weeks, I do think I see the shape of his body transforming. He is indeed getting more of an inward curve to the back of his belly by his rear legs than he had before. From above, he was pretty rectangular when we first got him! :lol: Now he is getting some nice curvature.

We took him out to a really large flea market and a Greek festival this weekend. I must admit, that I loved when people asked what kind of a dog he was. Most people asked if he was a doodle or "the kind of dog the president has." He changed quite a few people's preconceptions about poodles this weekend! High five for the Dude!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Good for you and the Dude.....he is getting in shape and you are winning poodle friends!


----------



## alaska (Sep 16, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Thanks, Outwest, for the kind encouragment. I don't *think* his previous owner reads here and I was probably just being paranoid by noticing the timing of her last contact coinciding with my posting this thread. In fact, she has since emailed me a few times and we have been sharing more photos and anecdotes so I'm pretty confident in saying now that she probably does *not* read here.
> 
> I take him to the vets office each week for his weigh-in. When they see us coming, they pull the scale away from the wall because, due to his size, he touches the wall when he sits on the scale and it throws off the reading. Its kinda humorous.
> 
> ...


very well done ,

I started feeding my dog Kali on puppy food ,Nutri Source ,small and medium breed puppy , her coat is much better . (My cat sure likes it ) I have never groomed her. She is 6 years old a Labradoodle.
I also feed her Buffalo from a Montana company.
Raw moose when I can and organic chicken.
Healthy and happy .


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I forgot to updat last Thursday after weigh-in. He stayed the same again. I'm beginning to believe what I've read several times about the serving suggestions being too high on the grain free food. I think I'll be cutting back a tad and following a PPs suggestion to add some green beans for healthy bulk.

I'll update again after this Thursdays weigh-in.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

What we did on the vet's recommendation when Zack exceeded his allowed averdupois, was to give him half his normal kibble, but soak it in a chicken broth( home cooked or canned,defatted) so that it swells up to look like his normal quantity..Then we would add a can of drained green beans.That regime always did the trick..for a while


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

raw fed dogs are lean. i'd consider that if you can afford it. 

if not, you'd be surprised how much kibble a dog does not need.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

We missed weigh-in this week. BUT-we but had a good week as far as eating well and getting some exercise in each day. Hopefully, when we weigh next week I'll notice some change on the scale. 

In any case, I really think he is just starting to look healthier. The change in food, addition of fish oil, the exercise, and frequent baths and brushing surely must be helping by now. 

If nothing else, he is definitely starting to look more like a poodle, don't ya think?!?!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Dude's lookin' good! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys! Just checking in to let you all know I'm still here and working on my big guy. We've had a an additional diet setback to report, though.  Last week, we had overnight company for the first time since adopting Dude. We didn't think about them leaving food in his reach. They brought the kids each one of those big, pound-size bags of M&M's and, yep, he got them while we were gone to soccer practice. He ate about 1.5 pounds. We immediately called the vet and they calculated that based on his weight he should be fine and advised us just to monitor for vomit, diarrhea or anxious behavior- of which he thankfully had none. It didn't phase him in the least.

We've been so busy with school functions and out-of-town company that I haven't weighed him lately. I'm hoping I might have time to do so today. 

His hair is getting pretty long and I'm combing him every other night. I've been able to stay on top of it so far, but I'm starting to think about a trim. I bathed him yesterday and it took FOREVER to get all of the soap out. I really was thinking I would just let his hair grow, grow, grow this winter to see what he looked like, but I'm starting to get antsy for a clean-up.

Oh, and I took him to my daughter's riding lessons this week and he met a little, teeny puppy at the barn. Initially, he was quite bothered by it and growled when it came near, but the oblivious little pup just wouldn't leave him alone. Dude finally caved and humored the little guy with some friendly nipping on his belly. It was so precious to watch the two play. It didn't help trying to resist the strong urge I already have to get a poodle puppy. I'd love to get Dude a playmate!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

He's really looking handsome. What a transformation! You know a friend would help keep him excercised and active.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Glad to hear he is ok after his m&m ordeal!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> He's really looking handsome. What a transformation! You know a friend would help keep him excercised and active.


Thanks! I think that's an WONDERFUL argument for another doggie!  In all seriousness though, I do want to give Dude our undivided attention for a while longer before getting another. I think in maybe a year we will be ready. Perhaps it isn't too early to start looking for a breeder though so I'll know whats out there and when. 

I hope all my M&M and loaves of bread stories don't make me seem unfit! LOL!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

You can dilute your shampoo to make it easier to lather and rinse out. If you're using a pet shampoo (not a grooming shampoo), dilute it 1 part shampoo to 4 parts water. 

He's looking good!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

tortoise said:


> You can dilute your shampoo to make it easier to lather and rinse out. If you're using a pet shampoo (not a grooming shampoo), dilute it 1 part shampoo to 4 parts water.
> 
> He's looking good!


Oh, great idea! I'm using Top Performance brand.....a freebie with my recent grooming supplies purchase. It looks like just a pet shampoo...says its for cats or dogs.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Try Pantene for humans shampoo and conditioner and dilute it before using. Works great!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Oh, great idea! I'm using Top Performance brand.....a freebie with my recent grooming supplies purchase. It looks like just a pet shampoo...says its for cats or dogs.


This is a groomer's shampoo. It should be diluted to a MUCH weaker solution. The Top Performance shampoos may be as dilute as 1 part shampoo to 32 parts water. If it's not on the label I can look it up for you.

I can imagine it must have taken FOREVER to rinse out! :lol:


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

If they werent getting into trouble...they wouldnt be poodles. Too darn smart. Mine had an obsession with Christmas trees, would literally tear them to shreds. Was always scared to death he'd electrucute himself or choke to death on tinsel. Had him x-rayed three Christmases in a row because he'd eaten ornaments. Vet used to laugh and say we needed a holiday discount for all the bills we had at xmas.Finally after three failed years we just had a poster on the wall of a christmas tree. That dog was the biggest pain in the butt ever born....miss him terribly to this day.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

tortoise said:


> This is a groomer's shampoo. It should be diluted to a MUCH weaker solution. The Top Performance shampoos may be as dilute as 1 part shampoo to 32 parts water. If it's not on the label I can look it up for you.
> 
> I can imagine it must have taken FOREVER to rinse out! :lol:


Oops. :act-up: I wonder, though, if this one should be. It is in a 17oz. bottle and the directions say nothing about diluting...just says put a generous amount in your palm....

You think it's only when you buy the big gallons that you should dilute them?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Thought I'd add two freshly fluffed photos I just took a few minutes ago.
Isn't he looking handsome?!?!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Oops. :act-up: I wonder, though, if this one should be. It is in a 17oz. bottle and the directions say nothing about diluting...just says put a generous amount in your palm....
> 
> You think it's only when you buy the big gallons that you should dilute them?


Its possible but usually those are same dilution as gallons. Any shampoo should be diluted down when you have a really big dog with thick coat. Better to overdilute and shampoo twice than put in so much shampoo you cant get it all out. I always shampoo twice in the shop anyway. Once quick and quick rinse to remove most heavy oils and dirt, then a more thorough shampooing to really cleanse. Way easier than trying to get it all in one shampoo.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> Its possible but usually those are same dilution as gallons. Any shampoo should be diluted down when you have a really big dog with thick coat. Better to overdilute and shampoo twice than put in so much shampoo you cant get it all out. I always shampoo twice in the shop anyway. Once quick and quick rinse to remove most heavy oils and dirt, then a more thorough shampooing to really cleanse. Way easier than trying to get it all in one shampoo.


I'm going to start doing it that way. Makes complete sense! THANKS!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Very handsome boy !


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

*Handsome Gentleman*

what a beauty love him:adore:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking fantastic. For grooming buy a "greyhound" comb if you haven't already. The slicker is great for "fluffing" up that coat but a comb through each fluffed up section is a good idea since a comb will get to the skin & not "lie" about the condition. Slickers though great do "lie". Soon he will be ready for a "stylized" groom. Have you thought about styles? You could take his body in a little tighter & leave the legs to balance his body. I agree with the other groomers "dilute" your shampoo. Any type I dilute. Suds can be your enemy & personally I don't like too many suds. Gives one a false sense of cleanliness. Can't wait for more photo's. I too weigh my dog monthly but that is for him to gain weight. He only eats so much & then stops. My dog Leif is fed 2x daily & when full just stops. It has taken me 1 1/2 years to just put 6lbs of weight on him. I got him from a rescue & love him to bits. Having another dog will be great esp. if he helps you pick one out. I have 6 & Leif my Spoo tires them all out as well as the neighbors dogs who run loose.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, he is sure looks alot better and leaner! I'm sure he feels alot better shedding some of the weight. Dude looks fantastic!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for the continued encouragement! I'm pleased with our progress and although it is slow-going, it is worth the wait!

3dogs, you nailed exactly what I was planning to do!!! I had Dude at the DIY bath this week and one of their groomers and I were talking about what to do next with him. She also suggested shortening the body and leaving the legs fuller to balance out his big belly. . I also intend to grow out a nice long topknot and ears. I cannot wait!

ETA: I do have a few combs and brushes now and so far, I'm keeping up really well with combing. He enjoys it and I kinda like doing it!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Dude is very handsome. I have enjoyed reading about his progress and all the fun you all are having. 

On a side note, Remington too is a big McDonalds fan. He loves their chicken nuggets. If there is a McDonalds ad on tv and he hears the word "McDonalds" he will go to the front door and ring the bells to go out. He expects to get McDonalds lol.  

Enjoy your beautiful boy, he seems like such a sweetheart!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Big, handsome Dude is a head-turner in any cut, for sure. He looks really happy, too.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

*1 0 7*

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:
:clap2::clap2::clap2:
:dancing2: :dancing2:
:dance2::dance2:

I am very excited to report that Dude has lost 5 more pounds in the last 6 weeks!

I didn't mean for that much time to lapse between weigh-ins,
but it sure is fun seeing a big change on the scale because of it!


*That's a total of 15 since adopting him at the end of July when he weighed 122!*​


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Way to go, Dude (and you, too)!!!

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Good for you and your "winning 'loser'"! Dude must have a waist now, huh? Way to go!! :thumb:


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*He's going to be a beauty when he loses the weight!! I can see all his potential now! 

When you said he may be holding out for double cheese-burgers, I thought...well I might hold out myself if that was a possible outcome of turning up my nose . I have to agree on a better food than Science Diet. TOTW is good food, and grain free...just the grain free part might clear up his eyes. My experience in putting dogs on a diet, is just as someone mentioned...find out what his ideal weight might be, and feed for that weight....Green beans are wonderful for allowing them to feel full without the calories. If he's holding out for something better (boy, this one I've had too much experience with)...then nothing but his food should pass his lips till he is back to his good weight. 

Congratulations on your beautiful new boy...and double congrats on his weight loss....you're doing good!!

p

PS...I forgot to mention...if you find that the TOTW causes any problems, there are many other grainless foods out there....So far I've had the best luck with Acana....my GSD was full of allergies, but once on Ancana, I had no more itching, no more goop, no more runs... *


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats on 107 and those are 2 awesome cheering sections -us and the one you put together!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2: I just read this whole thread from the beginning and Loved it! Happy things happen! Dude is delightful and really looking good thanks to your loving care. I know you must be so proud of your efforts to get him at a healthy weight....give yourself a BIG pat on the back! 
:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! Just thought I would update this thread since it has been so long. Dude has been holding steady at 105 for a while now and he looks awesome! I got freaked out when a groomer told me he needed to lose 40 pounds this morning, though!

We left there and went by the vets office to check out his ears (sure enough- infected) and she said she is completely satisfied with his current weight. She felt his ribs and spine and said he was not too meaty at all. She said maaaaybe he could lose max five more pounds but that he would be considered very lean at that point. 

Thank goodness! If he lost another 40 he would weigh the same as Daisy who is much shorter than him in both height and length, has a much smaller head and is a lean girl herself. There's no way!


Anyway, all this to say that he is doing well and has reached a healthy weight now!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm suprised that the vet said he was a good weight, he still looks pretty beefy in the photos, but it may just be that he doesn't have typical poodle confirmation? I think I would still try to go a little lighter since it's going to be easier on him overall to be a bit too thin rather then too heavy. I have found that my vet is so used to seeing really obsese dogs that she is less critical about my prone to over-weight-ness aussy than I am. But I think our constant struggle to keep him lean has really paid off, as he is still relativly mobile for a 15 year old dog. 

You have done a really fantastic job with him!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Right, I'm beginning to think that's the case with these XL poodles; they just aren't going to have the same proportions as typical standards regardless of weight.

Someone posted this video a while back that really made me see the difference and be OK with it. (And by OK, I don't mean ok with intentionally breeding for his size or anything just that I'm ok with my guy and his healthy weight not resulting in a poodle that looks like most other typical standards.)

Montee, the 100 pound standard poodle, 6 years old, neutered, correct weight.MOD - YouTube


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HEY! When do we get an update on the "Dude & Daisy" saga.....? Just love those Two!!!!
Love hearing stories!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Honestly, I would be more inclined to go by what your groomer says, and not just because I am a groomer myself lol! Vets do not always know what a healthy weight for a dog is, they seem to like them pudgy. Now, he probably doesn't need to lose 40 lbs, but I personally feel he needs to be at least under 100. Very few spoos weigh in over 100lbs and are healthy. Even if he does end up being a few pounds under ideal, that's ok....the big guys need to stay slim because of their joints.  How tall is Dude at the withers? 

Btw, I'm so glad he is doing well!! You are doing a great job of caring for him.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on the current weight loss!

I'd go more with what your groomer said - I think he'd look good under a hundred, for sure. My vet likes dogs very lean - better on their joints and for their organs. 

Have you thought any more about trying Wellness Core Reduced Fat? It's a very good, grain free, high protein kibble, that has low fat.

3-4 baby carrots and two tbsp. of no-salt green beans in the evening meal will add some filling fiber. Don't overfeed the green beans/carrots - could cause stomach upset/gas. 

Again, make sure your feeding what the dog should weigh, not what he weighs now, or he won't lose weight.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, the groomer didnt groom him or even touch him....just looked at him and said that. I think if she gets a chance to see him after a cut, she would probably agree that 40 is way, way, way off- base. His hair is big right now! LOL!

I'm gonna groom him this weekend and Ill get some new pics.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

What ever happened with Dude's makeover!? I wanted to see some more pics!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Legs&Leashes, this thread is pretty old. Dude was rehomed around May of 2014. You can click on his owner's name and then statistics to read more of her posts about Dude's story.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Aw one of those picky poodles! I have experience with that. It's time for some tough love (and please don't feel guilty about it!). If Dude were my dog I'd put him on Fromm Gold, probably feed him 1 to 1 ½ cups twice a day. Set the bowl down, leave it 15 minutes (I'd start by feeding him in his crate.). Leave him alone, make no fuss about not eating, and pick the bowl up after 15 minutes. 

Take him for a good, brisk walk, throw the ball- work up the appetite. 
Agree with NO treats whatsoever. For picky Jack, I used a few pieces of his kibble as a bed time treat (to go in his crate). I generally do toppers of yogurt, or canned, or cooked food but when Jack got picky (he played me for more than a year!) I stopped ALL extras. Just kibble with a warm splash of water, or be hungry. 

He did come out of it eventually and eats all his food now. 

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I contacted Carolina Poodle Rescue and asked about Daisy and Dude, she said she had not heard from the new owner but once, not long after they were re-homed, but at that time everything was going great.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks, carley's mom. i hope kuku is okay, too. she ran into rough times, as well, or she wouldn't have given up her dogs. she went through a lot with the help of some very good folks here to work with dude. what folks did to help out with him is one of the reasons i stick around pf. lots of open hearts and good people here.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks like such a sweetheart with the kids. I know you can get him to a healthy weight, so he can have many wonderful years with you and your family. It's makes me angry that Dude's previous owner was so irresponsible feeding him. I'm cheering for The Dude to be our "Biggest Loser".


----------

